# Things you miss from childhood



## Encrypter

Il start: boundless energy, where did it all come from?


----------



## Gr3iz

My father ...


----------



## Encrypter

Gr3iz said:


> My father ...


Im so sorry ❤


----------



## Gr3iz

Thanks.


----------



## fieldhand1

firefly's. we had millions. now not so many


----------



## Cookiegal

Not having all the aches and pains I have today.


----------



## cwwozniak

Hair on top of my head


----------



## limeup

Abscence of troubles, enjoying simple things///


----------



## DR.M

Not things, actually. Persons. My parents and auntie.


----------



## Johnny b

Simplicity.
Serenity.
Discovery.


----------



## Veedras

_Wise cheese_ waffies, Nickles Banana Flip, White Castle cheeseburgers, Mothballs candy, Omar Man baked goods, Saturday morning cartoons, and comic books back when they were designed to entertain...rather than indoctrinate.


----------



## RT

Veedras said:


> *Saturday morning cartoons, and comic books* back when they were designed to entertain...rather than indoctrinate.


----------



## Brigham

My mum and dad.


----------



## crjdriver

Automobiles that actually had a personality and did not look like every other car. When you bought a Pontiac, it looked like a Pontiac and not a Dodge. 
When I would fly into/out of KDTW, I would look down and think; this city gave us the greatest cars ever built. Where did it all go.......


----------



## Gr3iz

Yeah, once upon a time I could recognize and identify 9 out of 10 cars on the road, sometimes to the year. Now, as you say, they pretty much all look alike ... 
Life in the fast lane ...


----------



## RT

Yah Mark, change the grill, modify the unrollable rear windows, it's hard to tel one from the other.

Which brings to mind, were you to witness a car accident,questioned by the cops, could you describe the vehicles involved?
l


----------



## Gr3iz

To an extent. Make/model? Doubtful, unless I was up close and personal ...


----------



## cornemuse

Remember thos pleated dust caps on milk bottles? The ones the milkman delivered? (← edit: this really dates me!)
We lived on my uncles avocado orchard where he had rhubarb plants/bushes(?)
Anyways, we took those covers & filled them with sugar & dipped the end of the rhubarb stalks in the sugar, then chewed on the end. It took a while before the end got ragged and you could taste the rhubarb as SWEET! Man, that was GOOD! Even better than rhubarb pie.


----------

